# Securing deck to aluminum boat



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a jon boat hull that I have decided outfit with a deck and floor.  What is the best method for attaching the deck and floor to the ribs of the hull? Rivets or sheet metal screws?

Thanks,
cg


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

stainless screws and some of that red locktite helps also. i've never have a johnboat that the screws didn't try to back out of the deck.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> stainless screws and some of that red locktite helps also. i've never have a johnboat that the screws didn't try to back out of the deck.


That is why I am thinking rivets, but not sure if they will hold well enough.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

have done both

one good thing about screws is that you can at least run a larger one in later or get under the deck w less trouble if needed


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I assume the floor is aluminum by the idea of rivots. I have worked with an aluminum boat manufacturer. Rivots are the easiest but come loose over time. Drill out and re install when it happens. You can use screws but the dissimilar metals cause the screws to never come out. You can also put in plug welds if you know of a welder friend. Rivots are the easiest and easiest to install. Do not use inferior rivots!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Floor*



cgerace19 said:


> I have a jon boat hull that I have decided outfit with a deck and floor. What is the best method for attaching the deck and floor to the ribs of the hull? Rivets or sheet metal screws?
> 
> Thanks,
> cg


If you are putting an aluminum floor in tack weld it. Anytime you start drilling through those ribs that is where they are going to crack. Gater


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

the dissimilar metal thing is sort of a grey area thing, but may be the best bet. why don't you give glenn at boatright a call and ask him, he's the man on aluminum.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't quite clear. I am making the floor and deck out of plywood coated with carpet.

The reason I was thinking rivets is because I have heard that screws come loose over time.

Thanks for all of the replies so far guys.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I screw a roughly 2" X 2" board to the SIDE of the ribs and even with the top of them, then screw the deck to the wood. I just use 4 or 6 screws to hold down deck. Sooner or later, you are gonna want to unscrew them to get to what lies beneath! LOL ie. Grass, pine needle, mud, lost lures, keys etc etc.

Later
R3F


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Red3Fish said:


> I screw a roughly 2" X 2" board to the SIDE of the ribs and even with the top of them, then screw the deck to the wood. I just use 4 or 6 screws to hold down deck. Sooner or later, you are gonna want to unscrew them to get to what lies beneath! LOL ie. Grass, pine needle, mud, lost lures, keys etc etc.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Is there any advantage to screwing to the 2x2 or could I just screw directly to the top of the rib? I am thinking about the loading of the fastener due to the weight and any bouncing if it is screwed into the rib from the side.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

By the way, green to all of you for your help!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

" i've never have a johnboat that the screws didn't try to back out of the deck." 

Cgeracer.....I may be just over thinking the problem, but if a rib is going to fail, it would be from compression on the top side of it. That being said, I have never heard of it happening. And I have had the alum rib kinda corrode at the screw hole, probably from electrolysis of dissimilar metals, and over time your screw hole keeps getting bigger. My screws in the wood dont seem to back out or work loose. 

I don't think I would use rivets. Now with this opinion and a couple of bucks, you could buy a cup of coffee....not including a tip! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Red3Fish said:


> " i've never have a johnboat that the screws didn't try to back out of the deck."
> 
> Cgeracer.....I may be just over thinking the problem, but if a rib is going to fail, it would be from compression on the top side of it. That being said, I have never heard of it happening. And I have had the alum rib kinda corrode at the screw hole, probably from electrolysis of dissimilar metals, and over time your screw hole keeps getting bigger. My screws in the wood dont seem to back out or work loose.
> 
> ...


Thanks R3F! I am going to use screws and forget about it. If it lasts several years, I will be satisfied.

Thanks again all for your help!

cg


----------

